# Picking up a new project today....



## Chris (May 16, 2016)

I am heading on a few hour drive to pick up a new project. I'll let you wonder for a bit what it is.


----------



## Rusty (May 16, 2016)

I am working on a Craftsman lawn tractor and it was free.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2016)

Well here it is, a 1953 Case VAC 14 tractor. It doesn't run and the motor is frozen. I will dig into it a little and if it is not salvageable at a decent cost I will make it yard art. It was only a couple hundred bucks so it is worth the effort. 

View attachment IMG_3376.JPG


View attachment IMG_3381.JPG


View attachment IMG_3382.JPG


View attachment IMG_3384.JPG


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2016)

I pulled the plugs and filled the cylinders with a mixture of diesel, tranny fluid and marvels mystery oil. hopefully that frees it up. he said it ran when he got it 15 years ago.


----------



## havasu (May 16, 2016)

Way cool! Looks like the desert area where you got it?


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2016)

Beautiful Phelan, CA


----------



## havasu (May 17, 2016)

I recognized that cactus.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2016)

Was it the druggy behind it?


----------



## Rusty (May 17, 2016)

You planning on a complete redo?


----------



## havasu (May 17, 2016)

I sure hope you can restore that tractor to all of its original beauty.


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2016)

Planning on a complete redo. It all depends on motor condition, if I can get it to free up and spin I will go through the hassle.


----------



## Rusty (May 18, 2016)

Should be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2016)

I really don't need another tractor but it would be neat to have running and looking pretty. That and I can't leave anything alone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 18, 2016)

Chris said:


> I really don't need another tractor but it would be neat to have running and looking pretty. *That and I can't leave anything alone.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like you got another youngin on the way.....


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2016)

Nope, not yet. Not sure I want three little me's running around.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 24, 2016)

I purchased my Grandfathers Fordson ,1920 vintage, manufactured in Cork England.  After all these years it is beyond repair but it represents a start in farm automation.  Just a neat reminder and yard art from generations past.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

I just received my package of all the components to try and fire it up. Now to find time.


----------

